# Solved: .xls to .jpeg ?



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

is there a quick and dirty way to convert a dynamic spread sheet to a static pic?....i've a funky little earthlink website that i need to post some tabular data onto, and that would be by far the easiest way to use the earthlink software for the upload.

the software will take only jpeg or gif images.

as always....thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

will print screen give you what you want


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's easier than you thonk.

Select the area of the spreadshhet you want, edit-copy.
Open your favorite image editor nd set a blank page of appropriate size - edit-paste.

Just trid it, you can then save in any image format.
(I used MS photo editor)


----------



## manisfeld (Feb 18, 2004)

I use a program called FullShot to photograph (screen save) all types of screens including XLS files as JPG, and then I paste the 'shots' into other programs (Word, PowerPoint, etc.)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you jsut want tabular info you can export directly from Excel to HTML


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

I still vote for the screen shot method. PrintScreen and crop accordingly. Should be a 30 second job.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Rockn said:


> If you jsut want tabular info you can export directly from Excel to HTML


Maybe because:



iltos said:


> the software will take only jpeg or gif images.


I go along with kiwiguide. I was able to copy a group of cells in Excel 2003 and drop them into a new MS-Paint file with no problems at all. Saving as a GIF was also no problem..


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

cwwozniak said:


> Maybe because:
> I go along with kiwiguide. I was able to copy a group of cells in Excel 2003 and drop them into a new MS-Paint file with no problems at all. Saving as a GIF was also no problem..


you and kiwiguide are right....excel actually has a 'copy picture' menu item (shift/copy)...it was too late last night and i was tired.....

turns out it was a dumb question...no...just a question from somebody who's use excel like three times in his life.

thanks to everyone for the input. :up:


----------

